# First Fatties today (pic heavy)



## jcam222 (Jul 13, 2019)

Have done so many great things I've seen here it was just a matter of time until fatties were made. Decided to do a beef mushroom and Swiss with caramelized onions and a couple chicken stuffed with cream cheese, cheddar and jalapenos. Seasoned the chicken with cumin, dark chili powder and some garlic powder and the beef with just coarse salt and pepper. Pretty happy with the results and have a ton of ideas for more now.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 13, 2019)

Great job on those Fatties!
*Like!*


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 13, 2019)

I am really digging that beef mushroom with Swiss fattie.
Nice job on both of them.


----------



## bertman (Jul 13, 2019)

They look great, but I'm impressed with the presentation! Looks like you know what you are doing.


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 13, 2019)

bertman said:


> They look great, but I'm impressed with the presentation! Looks like you know what you are doing.


Thanks! I’m a hack really. I have been working to get better at plating.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 14, 2019)

Nice looking assortment of fatties. They all look wonderful. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## drdon (Jul 14, 2019)

Looks delicious. Did the chicken sausage stay moist? I've been curious to try one. I've only done pork sausage Fatties. What is the green sauce? A pesto?


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 14, 2019)

drdon said:


> Looks delicious. Did the chicken sausage stay moist? I've been curious to try one. I've only done pork sausage Fatties. What is the green sauce? A pesto?


The chicken was an 85% lean mix and it’s incredibly moist. Frankly it’s way better than the 80/20 beef fatty. The green sauce is a Herdez guacamole salsa.


----------



## drdon (Jul 14, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jul 14, 2019)

Nice Job!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 15, 2019)

Damn man nice fatties! Sometimes nothing better than rolling up some big fatties and smoking away! Looks great


----------



## creek bottom (Jul 16, 2019)

Hell Yeah!!! Those are beautiful!!!


----------

